

Ask HN: Please, how do I now power my laptop? - OoTheNigerian

A quick background.
===================<p>I am woking on a startup (read: using my computer always). 80% of the time, I generate my own electricity with a petrol/gas generator.<p>On new year's day, the Nigerian government increased the price of petrol/gas by 120%. Instantly doubling the cost of my electricity in addition to other costs. Therefore, making it really hard to afford working with my computer as often.<p>What is needed
==============
I would love suggestions on affordable alternatives for generating reliable renewable electricity. I am told solar is expensive, but I understand that is if you are trying to generate serious power.<p>Of course I could Google, but I wanted something that has actually been used by a membeer of this community. It will spare me the cost on taking gambles on what I see online.<p>Thanks a million.<p>This is 2012. We would not allow irresponsible decisions by mere mortal governments hold us back :)
======
niels_olson
Check the OLPC project's power listserv. They have been hacking on your
problem for years.

<http://lists.laptop.org/listinfo/Power>

~~~
OoTheNigerian
I will check it out. thanks!

------
simcop2387
As much as solar can be expensive (Possibly even more so considering you would
need it shipped in) looking into some of the other possibilities isn't a bad
idea. Solar I would think could end up more reliable, and be able to generate
enough, I've seen some 60W panels for sale for around $100-200 USD at various
times. 60 Watts should be fine to charge up most laptops. I think some more
information about what kind of laptop you have could tell us what kind of
power generation you need.

Edit: It looks like some amount of it might be cheaper if you're doing it
yourself [1]. I'm not sure where to find a good reputable place for finding
kits like this though.

[1] [http://www.ebay.com/itm/Solar-Cells-DIY-Panel-Kit-w--
Junctio...](http://www.ebay.com/itm/Solar-Cells-DIY-Panel-Kit-w--Junction-
Box-%26-Controller/120714891984)

~~~
OoTheNigerian
I am willing to spend up to $400 depending on mobility and reliability.

My laptop charger is 60W. it is a normal HP pavilion laptop.

------
brudgers
Power inverter off of your automobile's battery. If you are regularly driving
enough to keep the car battery charged, this is largely free power...of course
with the price of petrol going up, you may not be driving as much.

~~~
a_a_r_o_n
"this is largely free power."

Does it come with lunch?

------
pdenya
Voltaic systems has a nice solar charger laptop bag. I'm not sure if this
would work for you: <http://www.voltaicsystems.com/generator.shtml>

~~~
OoTheNigerian
I was hoping I could get something I can hang on my roof and connect to a
plug.

The bag looks quite elaborate.

------
rd108
I worked with airjaldi.org in the Himalayan mountains for a few months. They
use a solar+mains hybrid to power wifi mesh nodes, but the issues they had to
work around (variable voltage inputs, using locally available components)
might be applicable for your laptop charging use case as well. Here are some
design specs. Good luck! <http://drupal.airjaldi.com/node/69>

------
jonhendry
Something like this?

[http://www.amazon.com/Sunforce-50048-60-Watt-Solar-
Charging/...](http://www.amazon.com/Sunforce-50048-60-Watt-Solar-
Charging/dp/B000CIADLG/ref=pd_sbs_auto_5)

Amazon's price in the US for this is $299. If you had two, one could run your
laptop, and the other could charge a battery, which you could use at night.

------
JoachimSchipper
Have you _considered_ different hardware?
<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPad#Power_and_battery> suggests that an iPad
consumes ~2.5W (0.5A at 5V via USB). An iPad, or a decent netbook, should be
much easier to keep running than your current 60W machine.

~~~
OoTheNigerian
I plan to get an Android tablet later in the year.

However, if used consistently, I will also need to charge it. :)

